# Xi2 line recommendation ?



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

A good floater. Nothing heavy like an intermediate or sink line.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

> A good floater.  Nothing heavy like an intermediate or sink line.


Not sure what you mean. Fly lines are rated by the # of grains they weigh for the 30' at the business end. Has nothing to do with whether its a floater or sinker.

The only difference between floater vs some type of sinking line is that sinking lines are usually thinner in diameter.

OP - to really give you any good suggestions we would need to know what type of fishing you are doing.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> A good floater.  Nothing heavy like an intermediate or sink line.



Agreed. 

Idaho, I don't understand the mechanics of it either, but my 10wt and 6wt xi3 did not like wolf Bermuda intermediate line. My 6wt is perfect with the Bermuda triangle taper floating My 10 also the btt floating but 11wt because it was on sale and it casts much better.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Skiff, a floating line is lighter than an intermediate or a sink line.  I understand your theories, but that's the fact.  And it doesn't make any sense, I know...  but that's just the way it is.  
Somebody please tell me I'm wrong (yes I know, I can be wrong....   :-[    ;D)  Whip me with a wet noodle and make a believer out of me!   [smiley=1-doh.gif]

Those Xi2's don't like heavy line, but they'll talk to ya with a floater.   

Skiff, you're still my hero!      ;D



Oh and....   what's your name....  :-?   Go get you a good line like a Rio Redfish, a Cortland Liquid Crystal. an Airflo, SA Mastery, Wulff whatever,    yadda yadda....  And go fish it.   


Geeze, I found that...   More Smilies button.     [smiley=spinning-on-head.gif]


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

If a rod doesn't cast well with a certain line it is more likely to do with the taper and diameter of the line and a casters stroke. So a certain rod may well cast better for with a floater vs an intermediate/sinking line. And also depends on how much line a caster is trying to throw. This is where the weight becomes a potential issue.

For example lets take two different scenarios.

Example 1. A caster has 30' of fly line in the air. Weight is of no issue here. Whatever 8 wt fly line it is he has the same weight in the air. Now where it may cast differently is the wind resistance on the line and the type of fly on the business end. But that 30' of fly line weighs between 202 and 218 grains (not counting any level head which is typically very short on modern fly lines). It weighs that grain weight period. Makes no difference the type or brand of fly lines.

Example 2. A caster is holding 45' of line in the air. Now the weight of line he is carrying in the air may indeed be different based upon the type of line he is using.

Not to get too technical but trying outline the reasons a rod may cast different lines better than others.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

That rod retailed for around $700...it better throw a sinking and an intermediate line well 

Your line is going to be based on what type of fish you are fishing for, what size flies you are throwing, the depth you are fishing, etc.. Let us know what you intend to fish for and how, and we will give you some good line recommendations.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Skiff, I understand what you are trying to say but a floating line will be lighter, physically! Put em on a scale!

John, that is good advise! But a Xi2 doesn't have loads of backbone for it's pricey tag and it doesn't like sinking lines! Can he throw them, I'm sure! If not, we can all show him how to do it. But nevertheless, that particular rod treats sinking lines like a rod that is being over loaded!


----------



## aschwartz (Nov 1, 2013)

Sorry, I should have been a lot more specific. This rod will be throwing floating lines only, primarily at redfish in the marshes of SC. 

I currenlty have RIO saltwater, but I've heard the sage Xi likes a little heavier line. Of course, I will try what I have first, but it's a pretty light line


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

If you are looking for something a little overweighted, my favorite line for Redfish in the Carolina marshes is the Sci Ang Mastery Textured Grand Slam line.  It's a great line for throwing bigger flies, loads quickly, and is actually 3/4 overweighted.   So when you buy an 8wt Grand Slam, it's actually a 8 and 3/4 wt line.

http://www.scientificanglers.com/product/mastery-textured-grand-slam/


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Standard line weights are based on the first 30' of the head, not including the level section between the front taper and the loop/leader connection.

The standard for 8 wts lines is 210 grains.
https://www.murraysflyshop.com/fly-fishing-articles/standard-fly-line-weight-charts/

Just to keep us from being able to make direct comparisons RIO typically gives weights for the entire head, except for their tarpon technical lines. [SA gives weights for first 30']

The head of an 8wt RIO Redfish line (same taper as Bonefish Quickshooter) is 35.5' long and weighs 290 grains. [SA Refish is 224 and 30'.]

The head of an 8wt RIO Bonefish line (traditional taper) is 49' long and also weighs 290 grains. [SA bonefish is 45.5' and 210 for first 30.]

The line you have is 300 grains for a 40' head, so its kinda in the middle as expected.

If you need to cast to fish within 40' most of the time get the Redfish taper, if you want to cast to fish over 50' most of the time then get the bonefish taper. Either of the lines will work in the 35' to 50' range. Its just harder to carry a lot of the Refish line for long distance, and harder to load the rod with less than 40' line out with the bonefish lines.

Odds are you can't see fish over 40' away unless they're tailing, so get a redfish line.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

> Sorry, I should have been a lot more specific. This rod will be throwing floating lines only, primarily at redfish in the marshes of SC.
> 
> I currenlty have RIO saltwater, but I've heard the sage Xi likes a little heavier line. Of course, I will try what I have first, but it's a pretty light line


how does the Rio saltwater line cast on the rod? If you want to speed the rod up go with a lighter head, if you want to slow it down go with a heavier head. Just my opinions, so your milage may vary.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Skiff, after re-reading your last statement, I have to say "very true!"  But here's what happens in my experience with most, especially new casters.  They forget to pay attention and they drift back to what they are mostly use to doing.  If they put on a heavier line that needs less head out of the tip top to load, they eventually drift back to aerializing a normal floating heads worth of sink head out of the guides and the rod overloads and then their cast starts falling apart, constantly.   

So John and Feather Thrower, the Xi2 does not like a heavier (or overloading) line since that rod overloads quickly and has a problem recovering for most casters.  As Rob S described, the lighter lines for that rod will keep it throwing faster and if you need to throw bigger flies, then just open up your loops instead of over lining the rod, because over lining the rod with the same head length out will in fact over load that rod and of course, the cast will fall apart.   

M Mike, you are right about the Rio Redfish for short loading cast.  But a bonefish line is a no-go for redfish unless his flies are bonefish size and weight flies.  Bonefish lines hates throwing heavier and larger flies (which a lot of flies for reds are).  Plus, you have to aerialize a mile of line out before you get the dang thing loaded.  So you have to keep 35 to 40 + feet out there on the water to pick up before you can shoot it out there fast on a single false cast.  However, a redfish can follow a fly up to your ankles before eating it (just exaggerating of course).  Or, if he doesn't take it, then you have to buggy whip it back out a million times before it loads up again.  Not fun!   :-[

I always recommend keeping bonefish lines for bonefish type environments that are for light presentation bonefish type flies at great distances for those spooky ghost.  Yes those saltmarsh can be that way for skittish reds (if they are).  But most reds wouldn't spook with a heavier short head plopping down beside them.  Btw, a Rio Redfish has no problem shooting out 70-80ft out like a scalded dog.  But a bonefish taper is more work all around to cast in general, let along to reds 30ft out.

The Rio Saltwater is somewhat in between the two and should be ok to use.  Just practice slow line pick ups up off the water to pre-load the rod.  You'll reduce your false casting in half by doing that. 

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## aschwartz (Nov 1, 2013)

Fished it for the first time last night with the Rio Saltwater.Line paired up with the rod well, at least for fishing in the grass. Went 2 for 2 on tailing reds. The second one was a pretty decent fish at 27" and was a real bulldog as far as the fight. Luvin' the new stick !


----------



## vmgator (Jul 5, 2012)

I have an XI2 8wt. I've used it with Wulff Triangle Taper (30 ft. head, 243 grain) and Wulff Bermuda Shorts (22 ft. head, grain ??). I much prefer the regular triangle taper on that rod. I can cast further and more accurately (though maybe not as quickly) with it. The heavy Bermuda Shorts just doesn't feel right to me on that rod. I put it on a cheaper, slower GLoomis and it feels better to me - that's my dock light rig. 

That being said, I have a buddy who is an infinitely better caster than me and he loves Bermuda Shorts on an XI2.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

A useful trick that hardy ever gets talked about when you find yourself owning a rod that doesn't work for you. In the case like with an Xi2 that can be overloaded easily. If you have a need to throw a intermediate or sinking line and find its just overloaded don't sell the rod. Try this firs.

UNDERLINE the rod by 1 or 2 line weight. So if you have a 7 wt rod try a 6 wt sinking line.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Skiff, that can be true and has worked for me in the past, but only by one line weight.  But you would have to try the line out to see if that will make a difference or not.  Or, can go with an 8wt clear full intermediate if he needed one (and in this case, he doesn't) and some seem heavier than others, depending on actual weight, head lengths, diameters and tapers, etc.  He can also learn not to aerialize so much line with the heavier lines and apply different methods of loading it up.  Also as a blend between an intermediate and a floater is going with a floater with a clear sink tip..  Again, in this case (reds in grass), he doesn't need one.

Rob S, Dock lights!       Love dat!!   

Feather thrower, send me a pm.  I want to put together a few grass candies for you and send them up your way.  I'm experimenting with something new but old.  A retrofit of a hot fly I use to use for that.  You can be the guinea pig to try them out if you have some time and see how they work for ya.  I'm not publically sharing secrets tho!   ;D  JK


----------

